# Personalised dog bowls, made from solid oak



## TheBeautifulOakCompany (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I wondered if I could pick your brains. I have just set up a business with my dad. We make personalised gifts and homeware from solid oak. As a dog and cat lover, I have set up a strand of the business making personalised pet bowls from solid oak. Obviously I am biased but I think it is something which other pet lovers will love as much as I do - but what do you guys think? Is it something you would consider buying for your furry friend?

We make them in a range of different sizes - and include personalisation in the cost. I've just added them to our website - ^ Pet Bowls ^ | The Beautiful Oak Company if anyone fancies a look

Feedback has been great so far but we're still in the early stages and so any thoughts from dog lovers would be very gratefully received!

Thanks so much!

Hannah


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

They look really nice! How waterproof are they (sorry I don't know anything about varnishes etc)? Cos my 3 get water all over when they drink. I have one who cannot help himself from tipping the water bowl over too :mad2: - we think he likes to play slip and slide down the hallway while we're out lol - so these look ideal.

How much is the single one? And how big are they? cos all my 3 drink from the same bowl and one of then is a great dane so we have XL size bowls.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

They look smart but two things occur to me. Firstly, I presume they won't be dishwasher safe so could prove to be a hygiene hazard. Dogs get their food everywhere and wood will trap every little bit. I like my dog bowls to get a good boil in the dishwasher.

The other thing that occurs to me is that they would be very tempting for a puppy or young dog to have a good chew at. I wouldn't be happy to spend over £30 on one only to have the dog chew it up. Ok for older dogs, but not for young ones.


----------



## TheBeautifulOakCompany (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi both,

Thanks for your really useful feedback. 

I agree that for excited puppies that like to chew everything, the wood might be a temptation. It is it solid oak though, so I think they'd have a job getting very far! 

I haven't experienced any problems with hygeine - although boiling or dishwashing the actual wood part is obviously not an option. The stainless steel bowls can be dishwashed - and the wood can be wiped down regularly. 

Hardwick Hounds - For use as a water bowl, I think I would suggest putting it on top of a mat. No wood is 100% waterproof but we do treat/finish all the oak with oil and regular upkeep of this (every few months) would ensure it stayed water-resistant I think. 

We make all different sizes and can do bespoke but an XL bowl (big enough for three dogs inc a great dane!) would be £30. DO you think that's reasonable? I need to find time to add the single bowls and various sizes to the website! We've had some lovely photos in from satisfied customers which would look great on there I think.

Thanks again for your really helpful comments. Any other suggestions would be welcomed!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

only thing i can think of is, is the varnish you use pet safe? as if puppies are chewing it and maybe digesting little pieces is that going to be with a varnish toxic to them?

they look fab tho :thumbsup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

TheBeautifulOakCompany said:


> Hi both,
> 
> Thanks for your really useful feedback.
> 
> ...


My newfie chewed his way through a breezeblock wall when he was a puppy, so don't think solid oak is going to resist the little toothy pegs. Of course, it depends on the breed, but a giant puppy will have no problem demolising it.


----------



## TheBeautifulOakCompany (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow - perhaps not suitable for hungry puppies then!

Yes - we don't use 'varnish' per se - we use natural oils (linseed, olive mix) to finish them so it would not be toxic in any way.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

£30 sounds very reasonable. I will be putting this on my wish list for xmas when you have got them on your website.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

TheBeautifulOakCompany said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wondered if I could pick your brains. I have just set up a business with my dad. We make personalised gifts and homeware from solid oak. As a dog and cat lover, I have set up a strand of the business making personalised pet bowls from solid oak. Obviously I am biased but I think it is something which other pet lovers will love as much as I do - but what do you guys think? Is it something you would consider buying for your furry friend?
> 
> ...


They are great and worth every penny! I love the candle holders & egg cups etc on your website, I'll defo be getting some bits!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry but I`d only use steel or ceramic for food and water, for reasons of hygeine.


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the look of these


----------

